# What if you were creating personalized consulting service for preppers?



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

What if you were creating personalized consulting service for preppers, what would you want to have in it?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

That Prepper Guy said:


> What if you were creating personalized consulting service for preppers, what would you want to have in it?


It all depends on the person. That is why it is a personalized consulting service..It just depends on what each person is prepping for and what they want out of the service you offer. If you don't mind me askin, what is your experience? The only reason I am asking is you have a website offering a service but you are here asking for tips. I have seen tons of people that have watched a few shows on tv,buy some guns and start a garden and then are prepping experts..I'm not trying to be a jerk, just curious as to your background..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Just asking--- 
why would anyone need personalized consulting for prepping?
Have water, food, shelter, toilet paper, and a means to protect it all.
I ain't difficult---


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

tango said:


> Just asking---
> why would anyone need personalized consulting for prepping?
> Have water, food, shelter, toilet paper, and a means to protect it all.
> I ain't difficult---


You would be surprised. I have a few people from certain areas that have no idea what to do if something were to happen and are willing to pay for help..


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

That Prepper Guy said:


> What if you were creating personalized consulting service for preppers, what would you want to have in it?


You are "new to prepping" but you are going to start a prepping consultant business. But to answer your question: experience


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

tango said:


> Just asking---
> why would anyone need personalized consulting for prepping?
> Have water, food, shelter, toilet paper, and a means to protect it all.
> I ain't difficult---


 Boy that's just wrong. There a lot of smart people that have never lived off grid in the wilderness before
What if the guy that works on wall street is smart enough to want to get ready for WTSHTF?
I live in the middle of nowhere and I don't even know for sure if I have everything I'm going to need. 
Have you ever tried to live off grid with no incoming supplies? Except what you hunt or grow for an
extended amount of time?
Even the "well off" deserve a chance to survive if they are willing to learn how. (might make a good neighbour)

Even this forum is for people to learn and get some new ideas And who knows
how many people on here are qualified to be personalized consultant ?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Boy that's just wrong. There a lot of smart people that have never lived off grid in the wilderness before
> What if the guy that works on wall street is smart enough to want to get ready for WTSHTF?
> I live in the middle of nowhere and I don't even know for sure if I have everything I'm going to need.
> Have you ever tried to live off grid with no incoming supplies? Except what you hunt or grow for an
> ...


Exactly,
Most of the people (only a handful so far) that I consult are from the cities,work tons of hours,have no idea about anything other than what they do in the city. But have plenty of money to use on information and supplies.. Those are the people that don't even blink about hiring someone as a consultant. Provided they have some experience..


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I would have someone that has lived in the wilderness off grid for an extended amount of time even if he was not
the main guy. would this consulting service have a team like more than one counselor?

When I build or prep even my backup has a backup
I have a honey of a spot my extra 75 acres in VW deep in the mountains (real deep) has a cabin and a hand drawn well. --Thinking of selling it --


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

There are lots of sites and forums to read that have members with a world of knowledge available for free.
Like I said--- it ain't that hard
I am not trying to burst anyone's bubble, if you can consult--- good for you


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

To take prepping farther than most one must practice. Very few people have tine, take time or will consume and replace preps.

If you really have the skill and want to make a business from your ability start a camp where actual training can take place.

One can even accumulate the skills and supplies but using them correctly when exhausted is a complete other matter.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I would consult them to take vacation time & go live with an amish family for awhile.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I would consult them to take vacation time & go live with an amish family for awhile.


I don't care who you are, that was funny!!! and true


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It all depends on the person. That is why it is a personalized consulting service..It just depends on what each person is prepping for and what they want out of the service you offer. If you don't mind me askin, what is your experience? The only reason I am asking is you have a website offering a service but you are here asking for tips. I have seen tons of people that have watched a few shows on tv,buy some guns and start a garden and then are prepping experts..I'm not trying to be a jerk, just curious as to your background..


Honestly, I am just student of the prepping just like you. 
I bought my fair share of books and even took means to securing my preparations. I STILL AM!

However, by no means, am I an expert. 
However, I have meant many experienced preppers in my life.
Most recently, I am friends with an agricultural expert. I know he's an expert because he practices this on a daily basis.

My expertise for now, relies on silver (Yes, I know you can't eat it.) and how you can afford it and profit from it despite the spot price increases and decreases.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have only been teaching "survival" and preparations to do so since the mid seventies. I do not feel qualified to be a "consultant" just because I have presented some classes, had some training, taken classes in first aid, and been a "prepper" for the last 40 or so years. My first advice though, would be to get out of any population dense area - as a "consultant" I should have maps of such areas and the various routes to get there and out. Then I would discuss the different shelters that can be useful and what a permanent BOL should consist of. Water, how to get it, treat it, and store it would be next. Foods that the person normally eats and how to raise it, slaughter and butcher it and how to store it for long periods of time. How to set up a personalized first aid kit, where to take classes, how to talk with your doctor about personally needed medications, and how to get emergency medical supplies and store them. How to make the different kinds of fires - cooking, warmth, or baking fires that can be made from what you have around you. How to care for a wood stove or propane equipment. What weapons can they use proficiently and where to get training to be able to use different kinds of weapons. How to build and use primitive weapons. Then I would concentrate on the skills they had and the tools they need to have to use and maintain those skills. Skills with wood, metal, cloth, electronics, leather or whatever they can do that might be of value to others. 

After that discussion I would set up a plan to get what they decided was needed - regardless of whether I thought it was right or not - setting up priorities and the financial plan to get it done as quickly as they wanted. I would be "available" to assist as their circumstances change or their needs expand or contract.

If you are going to make a business out of helping people you better be sure that you provide value for the money they spend. Copying and pasting stuff from the internet is not going to make it work. You need to know a great deal and be able to present it in a way that will be acceptable and understandable to your customers. I personally fail in a couple of those points - I don't have patience to deal with stupid folks and I sometimes have difficulty getting my point across. In a classroom full of people I do pretty well - I can usually get across that I sincerely care about their needs but I have difficulty when people only want to go halfway or do less than I know it will take to make it all work.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My first move would be to partner up with others as my skill sets lack the breadth depth and variety that I believe would be required to do this right.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Those that can afford a consultant and don't want to learn on their own I fear as inept. They probably saw "Revolution" on TV and survivor rerun. Their boss probably bought a $250,000 silo bunker and the first step they should take is to start reading and stop spending. Any person making decent money and not planning, studying etc is going to be hard to consult with because they already have their priorities.


----------

